# Hide and Seek



## donlope01 (May 19, 2011)

Hello,
I took this picture yesterday of a fly playing hide & seek
Thank u for your comments and critiques!


----------



## ChrisA (May 19, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## donlope01 (May 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## orionmystery (May 20, 2011)

Nice silhouette macro. Something different.


----------



## Akiboy (May 20, 2011)

Looks good!! :thumbup:


----------



## arne saknussen (May 20, 2011)

Very nice capture indeed. Maybe get rid of the 2 fibres/threads? Or maybe crop below them? They are just a tiny bit distracting but by no means a deal breaker.


----------



## aras (May 21, 2011)

Wow, great work.  God's creatures are beautiful and just today I was thinking flies are so ugly and unpleasant and I see this picture and  I am in awe.


----------

